# Paying It Forward



## Sammi_552 (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been blessed with the support of the members here and would like to pay it forward by giving 2 forum members a $30.00 gift certificate to Peak Candle Supply to try out their sale on a 10 pack FO sampler (expires April 2nd @ midnight & by using code SAMPLEMANIA13) or whatever you would like. 

I will PM you the gift certificate code.

The forum member I would like to give one of the gift certificates to is Badger because of the support and encouragement he gives to everybody. 

Badger, will you please pick a forum member who you would like to receive the other gift certificate?

Hope this is okay!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 27, 2013)

OOOH OOOH Badger PICK ME PICK ME!! PLEASE??! *waves her arms enthusiastically*


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 27, 2013)

Sammi_552 said:


> I've been blessed with the support of the members here and would like to pay it forward by giving 2 forum members a $30.00 gift certificate to Peak Candle Supply to try out their sale on a 10 pack FO sampler (expires April 2nd @ midnight & by using code SAMPLEMANIA13) or whatever you would like.
> 
> I will PM you the gift certificate code.
> 
> ...


 

Sammie!!!  That is SOoooooo sweet!!!    Badger I am happy for you!!! Yay!  Now we get to see even more soap porn, hehehe


----------



## christinak (Mar 27, 2013)

That is so awesome!  I sincerely hope I can be in a financial situation someday to be able to do that, too   What a way to make someone's day!  Two thumbs up for you, Sammi!!!!!!!  God Bless!

I'm sooooo excited to see what you do with them Badger!


----------



## PureFoxy (Mar 27, 2013)

This is REALLY nice to see!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 27, 2013)

This is a very sweet and generous offer of you Sammi.  I applaud your selflessness and generosity. You don't see people doing nice things for the sake of doing nice things very much these days.


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 27, 2013)

Yay I love the paying it forward game! Karma is awesome. You are very nice to have done so.  I mailed a box of all of my FO's and samples of FO that I don't like to a new soaper this morning.  I just could not throw them away and wanted to help out with thier new addiction. I added some of my soap samples so they could smell some of the other fragrances too! It's just so hard to not be able to smell them before buying them. I know it will help.


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 27, 2013)

Paying it forward is amazing.

That is how I ended up in my current job, working for someone who has become one of my best friends.  I cannot wait to do the same for someone just as deserving.


----------



## Badger (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh my, Sammi!  That is so sweet of you!  You all are so kind to me, I can't help but share encouragement in response.  I am not sure I can accept the gift certificate though, as someone else was already so kind as to send me some fragrance oils that they weren't using and I already feel like I am receiving too much.  It would be fun shopping for the fragrance oils, but I would feel sort of bad if someone needs them more then I do.  I know that Moonshea Botanicals is trying to get started out as well, if I could still pick a person that is who I would choose. Thank you again for your kindness and generosity!


----------



## hlee (Mar 27, 2013)

That is so super awesome cool!
 Go Sammi !
Go Badger!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 27, 2013)

You guys are all so kind! Little blessings are amazing! Badger you do deserve it because you really are an encouragement to everyone on this forum! Your posts and likes say it all. Sammi_552 thanks for taking the time to express how thankful you are for everyone's help. I know I am very thankful for the help I have received from this forum.


----------



## Clemmey (Mar 27, 2013)

That is awesome!


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 28, 2013)

This was so heartwarming to see, I love it! Badger you so deserve this, if there is anyone on the forum more deserving... well I'll eat my crow with gusto. Moonshea too, what a great pick!!! You'll both have to share your haul so we can all live vicariously!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 28, 2013)

Badger said:


> Oh my, Sammi!  That is so sweet of you!  You all are so kind to me, I can't help but share encouragement in response.  I am not sure I can accept the gift certificate though, as someone else was already so kind as to send me some fragrance oils that they weren't using and I already feel like I am receiving too much.  It would be fun shopping for the fragrance oils, but I would feel sort of bad if someone needs them more then I do.  I know that Moonshea Botanicals is trying to get started out as well, if I could still pick a person that is who I would choose. Thank you again for your kindness and generosity!



YAY thanks Badger!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 28, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> This was so heartwarming to see, I love it! Badger you so deserve this, if there is anyone on the forum more deserving... well I'll eat my crow with gusto. Moonshea too, what a great pick!!! You'll both have to share your haul so we can all live vicariously!



I plan on taking pics of it! LOL


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 28, 2013)

So happy for Badger and Moonshea!!  Have yet to say it out loud, but Badger reminds me of my DS#2 and so I am doubly happy to see him blessed!


----------



## 2lilboots (Mar 28, 2013)

It is nice to see members helping each other out.  It is good for all of us!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 28, 2013)

On facebook, a friend started a pay-it-forward post and I opted in. It's both fun & rewarding; protects my karma. I have 5 people to send something to, during the year. It will be soap. Because Canadian postal costs are so high, I send one envelope per month, with 3 soaps. :smile:


----------



## judymoody (Mar 28, 2013)

How very kind of you!  What a lovely gesture.


----------



## SoapPapaw (Mar 28, 2013)

This such a nice and helpful group. Thanks to all.


----------



## Smee (Mar 28, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> I plan on taking pics of it! LOL




You better!  And Badger, too!  I think we're all pretty excited to see 
what you both choose!  

Sammi, your generous offer simply absolutely warmed my heart!
If only we all could be so kind to others.  
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Mindyw86 (Mar 28, 2013)

I just want to say, that I think this is awesome! I am so glad people are willing to give to others, wether it be money, time, products, it is a blessing to see


----------



## Amybell (Mar 28, 2013)

Awww...this is so sweet.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Mar 28, 2013)

Your kind words mean so much, thank you all!

Badger and Moonshea Botanicals, please check your PM and please let me know if you have any problems with the gift certificates.

I've been working SO much overtime at work that I'm too tired to make soap. I'm not too tired to stockpile ingredients tough! 

I enjoy unwinding at night by reading all your posts and seeing all the amazing soaps.


----------



## Badger (Mar 28, 2013)

Sammi, Thank you again and thank you everyone else for your kind words to me as well.  I have been deeply touched by the kindness here and I really appreciate it all.  Oh, and I will post pictures of my haul, of course as requested


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 30, 2013)

*OH NO's*

I put in my order. And I am getting 2 sample packs. So I ended up going over the GC with the shipping fees. So I asks my DM to pay the extra on her credit card, which she agreed to do.
I go to my email to look at the receipt.:shock: To my shock and horror, I notice that the full amount went onto the credit card! I hadn't put in the code for the GC! 
I immediately emailed Peak telling them what had happened. And I am waiting for an email back.






Sorry, Sammi I forgot in my troubles to thank you again for your kindness!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 30, 2013)

Sammi -

I think this is a very generous and thoughtful gesture. Thank you for your kindness to others. 

 

I'm really happy to see there are other members who also pay it forward.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 1, 2013)

WOOT! my shipment has been shipped! It should arrive in about 3 days! My SNAFU was fixed & my DM's credit card was charged the correct amount! I's excited!


----------



## Badger (Apr 1, 2013)

I am glad that everything is fixed and that your package is shipped!


----------



## Clemmey (Apr 2, 2013)

This inspired me... we had a freezer that we turned around and "payed forward" giving it to a family who needed it instead of selling it. Great inspiration you guys!


----------



## paillo (Apr 2, 2013)

Wonderful thoughfulness and kindness Sammi, and I love the recipients. Badger, although you're pretty new to the forum you've impressed so many of us with your support and encouraging words. So glad to  have you here. So glad to have you all here! And Moonshea, what a lovely lift-up to you, wishing you much success!


----------

